# My sister put ALLL OF MY FISH FOOD IN MY BETTAS BOWL!!



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

*MY SISTER GOT MADE AT ME AND PUT ALL OF MY GOLDFISH FLAKES IN MY BETTAS BOWL> JUSTIN (my betta) ate like one flake before i took him out and put him in a bucket. I changed all of this water and put new water in his bowl. Will he be okay? I HATE MY SISTER.:evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::evil::evil::evil::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::twisted::twisted::twisted:*


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

He only ate one Flake? He will be fine...


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

If he only ate one flake he'll be fine.


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

yea one flake because by the time he did i got the scooper and BOOM he was out. STUPID SISTER


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

poor goldfish what will they eat =o


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Sounds like crisis averted. But that was not nice


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sure Justin will be ok since he only ate one flake.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yes he will be fine.


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

There's been lots of issues with siblings lately- where are the parents?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah, I've noticed.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Yeah, wow that was cruel. I mean yeah getting mad at you is one thing, trying to HARM a living being is another. 
I say everyone needs to start locking their doors if they have cruel siblings in the house. Also, let's have a talk about humanity. 
/rant


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think parents need to know what is going on.


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

lol I work at a toy store, so I see a lot of bad cases of parenting every day... 8| honestly people these days should get a LICENSE to be a parent. They don't know how to raise their children properly let alone discipline them... ~_~

I'm thankful my sister only likes to make funny faces at my fish xD; She used to like having these battles with Shota where she would puff up her cheeks and Shota would flare at her XD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Don't get me started on how parents are raising their kids these days!! lol


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Oh geez yeah, kids these days. I've seen some bad parenting. I'm glad we can at least raise two decent boys!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Oh goodness...I used to work at Hallmark. And the parents would let their kids run around breaking the merchandise. All they would ever do is say "Stop that," or "Leave that alone." But they would never shown any seriousness about it. Then, they got mad if the manager said "if they tear the tag off on more item, you are buying it" and would never come back. I always say when I have children of my own one day - they will NOT act like little monsters like they do today.

Sorry I get started very easily on kids and how they act today in public. My mother taught me at an early age to not act like they do today. I acted out in church once and after I got spanked - it never happened again lol.


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

My boy is really energetic and gets out of hand in public sometimes- but he doesn't usually pick things up or break anything. He doesn't go into stores expecting people to buy him a bunch of stuff. Usually the problem is that he starts dancing or jumping around and gets in peoples way and maybe says hi to everyone he sees. But he's very nice to animals since we had 3 cats when he was born and taught him not to poke or hit them. He knocked over Lulus bowl once when I was in the shower but she was okay and when he saw the mess he made he never tried that again. He'll be 4 next month.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I had a 2 year old throw a bar of soap at me once and it hit me square in the face! I told him that wasn't a very nice thing to do and his grandmother got very angry with me for saying something. But how are they supposed to know something is wrong unless you tell them?


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

> I had a 2 year old throw a bar of soap at me once and it hit me square in the face! I told him that wasn't a very nice thing to do and his grandmother got very angry with me for saying something. But how are they supposed to know something is wrong unless you tell them?


Wow that was very mean of them. i would of said well your not doing anything about it. So i will


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Don't even get me started on my cousin! She lets her little monster kid do anything that he wants and I mean ANYTHING! It makes me sooo mad that I won't even go into details, but I find it sickening that so many kids are totally out of control.

The absolute WORST thing that I can't stand though is when people retaliate against other people by harming innocent animals. Not only does it not make sense (it's like saying that I should yell at my mother when I'm mad at my brother) but it is totally unethical to harm something that can't defend itself and did nothing wrong. One time my brother made a remark like that and I went off on him so bad that he learned real fast..even just saying that makes me furious. Maybe people need to spank children more these days.... My brother is an animal lover now though


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

My wife works for the state. She is a family's last hope to keep their children before the state takes them away. Some of the stories she tells me make me wonder about the future of humanity.

they need to loosen the laws a bit and stop the lawsuits and all of the other stuff that makes people afraid to "parent" these days. When I was a kid and bad I was spanked, spank a kid now, get thrown in jail for child abuse. It really is a sad state of affairs.

When I say spank I mean layed over my mom or dads knee and bottom paddled a bit, not beaten. I do not advocate hitting children, but discipline and spankings surely have their place.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

BakaMandy said:


> lol I work at a toy store, so I see a lot of bad cases of parenting every day... 8| honestly people these days should get a LICENSE to be a parent. They don't know how to raise their children properly let alone discipline them... ~_~


Yes, I think it should be that way too, sadly. Disipline these days just aren't acceptable. I'm not saying to abuse your kids, but you gotta know when to put your foot down.


> I'm thankful my sister only likes to make funny faces at my fish xD; She used to like having these battles with Shota where she would puff up her cheeks and Shota would flare at her XD


LOL!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

neenjar said:


> My wife works for the state. She is a family's last hope to keep their children before the state takes them away. Some of the stories she tells me make me wonder about the future of humanity.
> 
> they need to loosen the laws a bit and stop the lawsuits and all of the other stuff that makes people afraid to "parent" these days. When I was a kid and bad I was spanked, spank a kid now, get thrown in jail for child abuse. It really is a sad state of affairs.
> 
> When I say spank I mean layed over my mom or dads knee and bottom paddled a bit, not beaten. I do not advocate hitting children, but discipline and spankings surely have their place.


No what's really bad is when the kids know that if there's a mark, they can get their parents in trouble. My sister used to say "Oh yeah, go ahead and hit me. Leave a mark and I'll call the cops" OMG. I think parents should be able to hit their kids. It's okay if there's a mark, just not a bruise. I can see kids being punished, just not to the point where their bruised and bleeding all over.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I agree Neenjar.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Vikki81207 said:


> No what's really bad is when the kids know that if there's a mark, they can get their parents in trouble. My sister used to say "Oh yeah, go ahead and hit me. Leave a mark and I'll call the cops" OMG. I think parents should be able to hit their kids. It's okay if there's a mark, just not a bruise. I can see kids being punished, just not to the point where their bruised and bleeding all over.


I still can't believe kids do that!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Wow: he ate one. LOL. Bettas don't usually like flakes. KEEP YOUR SIS AWAY FROM YOUR BETTAS!!


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> Wow: he ate one. LOL. Bettas don't usually like flakes. KEEP YOUR SIS AWAY FROM YOUR BETTAS!!


Both of mine will eat anything that falls in the tank, algae wafers included. They are by far the least picky betta's I have ever owned.


----------



## Jazattackk (Jul 20, 2009)

Well that sucks for you. But your fish will be okay since he only ate one. I know how siblings are, becuase my damn brother kept on shaking my fishtank and scaring my betta, but you should move the bowl in your room, and maybe avoid getting your sis mad at you


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad my fish are upstairs. People, even adults sometimes will tap on the glass and it upsets the fish.


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Im so thankful my sis is not like that. But yeah thats horriable the way parents discipline there children and the way children treat there parents these days.


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm kinda happy that my sister doesn't care about my fish. One time I said to her, "Did you see the new fish I got today?" She says "Yeah, whatever." and comes to look at him "Humph." And goes away. Lol xD. But she knows that I care for them and love them. So she probably wouldn't hurt them.... unless she wants me to go kung-fu on her booty. xD


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Hmm after reading about all the sibling troubles lately - I am glad I am an only child


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

LOL thats pretty funny!


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

Well I like having an older sister, you know. Someone to look up to.


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

I have an older sister as well


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad I'm an adult! My brothers and I had our moments when we were little, though. We couldn't be too bad, though, with a U.S Marine for a father.


----------



## CharH (Aug 7, 2009)

How old is your sister? Did she do it by accident? Oh my!! :shock:


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

no not accident


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

That's horriable why take out the anger on an animal?


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

to get back at me for calling her names because she knows i love my fish


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

I would imagine I love my fish too!!


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh man. I'm glad I'm the youngest and my brother is the nicest person I know. He would never hurt an animal to get back at me. But then again we never fight anyways.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I have an older sis (the one whos next to me in my facebook photo) and an older brother. It's kinda cool being the youngest but I like little kids. My friend has twin sisters and a younger bro and they always want to hang out with me and stuff so I kinda know what it feels like to be an older bro


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

He will be fine. One flake.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

My cousins are all younger than me but I notice that the younger they get, the worse they are! My 8 year old cousin is a klepto! He picks up things, puts them in his pockets and shoves off... I told him off a few times but it doesn't work. His parents see it happen and don't say a word! I think they're training him to be a burglar ~_~


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Uh, guys? Two year old thread. Check dates before posting  Haha.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

this thread is 2 years old


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Heehee sorry, saw it in the new posts


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I wish people would check dates before posting. You'd have to go back about100 pages to find this. *sigh*


----------

